# Chicago Pre-Draft Camp Measurements



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

The NBA released the measurements for Chicago predraft participants Thursday. As happens every year, everyone came up a little short.
In fact, most of the prospects measure a half to three-quarters of an inch shorter than they did at the Portsmouth camp. Apparently, tape measure use is no longer a exact science. 

• Cincinnati's Jason Maxiell measued just 6-foot-5 without shoes. However his 7-3¼ wingspan makes up for a lot.

• Florida's David Lee measured just 6-7¾ without shoes, nearly an inch shorter than the Nuggets measured him. 

• George Washington's Pops Mensah-Bonsu measured just 6-7¼ without shoes.

• Memphis' Sean Banks was 6-5¾.

• Oakland's Rawle Marshall came in at just 6-4½ in socks.

• Chicago State's Deji Akindele was only 6-9½, well below the 7-1 measurement he had in college.

• Gonzaga's Ronny Turiaf measured 6-8 in socks.

• UTEP's Omar Thomas had the most shocking measurement. He played power forward this year but measured just 6-3¼. 

A few guys made up for short measurements with long wingspans. 

• Maryland's John Gilchrist measured just 6-1¼ in socks but had a 6-9¼ wingspan.

• Brandon Rush had a 6-11¼ wingspan.

• Charlotte's Eddie Basden's span was 6-10¼.

• Deng Gai had a 7-4½ span.

• Banks had a 7-1 wingspan.

• Marcus Campbell had a 7-6 wingspan. So did D'or Fisher.


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

Link?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sean Banks is only 6'6? Man.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Is there a link to the measurements?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> • UTEP's Omar Thomas had the most shocking measurement. He played power forward this year but measured just 6-3¼.


This is one thing I could never figure our about camp measurements. So did he look 6'-8" on the court??


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, the big difference is that they are finally measureing the players in socks.

Measuring in shoes is just stupid. For one thing, a player can stack two insoles inside a particulary thick pair of shoes, and add over 2" to their height. And you know rosters are always listed with fractions rounded up. 

So no, none of these guys are shorter than you thought, other than perhaps Akindele and Omar Thomas, who appear to have been real good liars.

By the way, I'm 6-5 in socks and I spent a few minutes next to the Raptor's Rafael Araujo. He is listed as 6-11. There is no way he is more than 6-8 in socks.

Standing reach. I want to know standing reach!


----------



## FtnIrish2 (Jun 3, 2005)

Edit: whoops.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> Well, the big difference is that they are finally measureing the players in socks.
> 
> Measuring in shoes is just stupid. For one thing, a player can stack two insoles inside a particulary thick pair of shoes, and add over 2" to their height. And you know rosters are always listed with fractions rounded up.


Actually, since players play in their shoes, it makes sense to measure them in their shoes. I heard a year or two back that you can only have a difference of 2 inches between your barefoot height and your shoe height. I guess it stops guys from wearing stilettos to their measurements.

And I will add to the people asking for a link.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This is from Insider folks.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

So what about Sean May, Simien, Diogu and Taft ?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> Sean Banks is only 6'6? Man.


Yeah, well 6' 5.75" is the same exact height as Andre Iguodala last year. That's at the short end for the 3 position, but he should be fine.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yeah, well 6' 5.75" is the same exact height as Andre Iguodala last year. That's at the short end for the 3 position, but he should be fine.


Iggy will end up being a SG long term. Regardless, Banks is not the athlete that Iggy is. Iggy is one of the best fluid athletes in the game. He leaps high, but he doesn't expend much energy doing so. I thought Banks would be a legit 6'8. Very disappointing.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> Iggy will end up being a SG long term. Regardless, Banks is not the athlete that Iggy is. Iggy is one of the best fluid athletes in the game. He leaps high, but he doesn't expend much energy doing so. I thought Banks would be a legit 6'8. Very disappointing.


But with a 7' 1" wingspan? That helps a lot. That's Luol Deng-like plastic man arms.

BTW, Gilchrist, at 6' 1.25" is exactly the same height as Ben Gordon


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> But with a 7' 1" wingspan? That helps a lot. That's Luol Deng-like plastic man arms.
> 
> BTW, Gilchrist, at 6' 1.25" is exactly the same height as Ben Gordon


Gilchrist, like Gordon is another terrific athlete and strong as a bull, so I doubt it will be a big deal. Now he doesn't have the game Gordon has, but he's damn good in his own right.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> Gilchrist, like Gordon is another terrific athlete and strong as a bull, so I doubt it will be a big deal. Now he doesn't have the game Gordon has, but he's damn good in his own right.


I know Gilchrist is one of your guys this year. I didn't watch him enough in his college career to say one way or another.

I love it when these measurements come out. We always learn a lot. The day I always wait for is the day when the potential lotto picks' measurements come out. That's when we really learn something about the draft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I know Gilchrist is one of your guys this year. I didn't watch him enough in his college career to say one way or another.
> 
> I love it when these measurements come out. We always learn a lot. The day I always wait for is the day when the potential lotto picks' measurements come out. That's when we really learn something about the draft.


My Guys:

Deron Williams
Danny Granger
John Gilchrist
Sean May
Travis Diener
Luther Head
Joey Graham
Dijon Thompson
Julius Hodge


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm curious to see what Marvin Williams measures out at with his height and his wing span.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah, Banks' measurement is surprising. He's more like SG height at 6-6, even with the 747 wingspan.

Guys like Gilchrist and Lee seem about right. Once they put on shoes, they'll be right at their listed height.

When do the lotto picks get measured ?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

HKF said:


> Sean Banks is only 6'6? Man.


That means he'll be listed at 6-7 w/s. and he has a 7-1 wingspan , thats not bad...

Dengs 7-4.5 wingspan is a mutation - he's only listed 6-9 (so he's probably 6-8 in socks)

7-6 wingspan for Fischer and campbell is amazing.

whats Yao's wingspan???


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Does anyone know where we can get the full list instead of Chad Ford's abridged version?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Does anyone know where we can get the full list instead of Chad Ford's abridged version?


I don't think it is out yet. I'm not sure where Ford got his. I guess he was peaking around the measurer, or he just eyeballed it (or he just guessed since nobody checks his stories for truth anyway).


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

So once again, does anyone know what Sean May and Diogu measured out at ?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Reep said:


> I don't think it is out yet. I'm not sure where Ford got his. I guess he was peaking around the measurer, or he just eyeballed it (or he just guessed since nobody checks his stories for truth anyway).



This is actually the only day of the year I await Fords word since he's usually the first to get some info out. other than that , he's all bs!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

lotto people haven't been measured yet


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

How about Bogut - I can only guess he'll turn out 6-10 (used to be listed 6-11 , and when he announced he jumped to 7 ft)

His measurement might have big influence on the first picks.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Oh absolutely. If he measures at 6'10'' I think he doesn't go #1 at all. A legit 7 footer is one thing, but an undersized already questionable defender just won't fly at center in the NBA. And he's too slow and unathletic to play the 4.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

bullet said:


> whats Yao's wingspan???


With those arms? Probably 6'1". :biggrin:


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

bullet said:


> That means he'll be listed at 6-7 w/s. and he has a 7-1 wingspan , thats not bad...
> 
> Dengs 7-4.5 wingspan is a mutation - he's only listed 6-9 (so he's probably 6-8 in socks)
> 
> ...


7-4 3/4


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

I am pretty sure that everyone in the NBA is listed in Shoes. So can add about 1.5 inches to everyone to translate their height into the NBA. So a guy like gilchrist will be listed at 6'3 to 6'4 in the NBA, good height for a NBA point. Bogut will be fine if measures around 6'11.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

wait so Yao Ming's wingspan IS actually shorter then he is?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

MentalPowerHouse said:


> I am pretty sure that everyone in the NBA is listed in Shoes. So can add about 1.5 inches to everyone to translate their height into the NBA. So a guy like gilchrist will be listed at 6'3 to 6'4 in the NBA, good height for a NBA point. Bogut will be fine if measures around 6'11.


Yes , they are listed with shoes. Ben Gordon was measured 6-1.25 without shoes and listed in nba at 6-3. The funny (and sadly inconsistent at the same time) thing is some players are added half an Inch with shoes .

gilchrist will be listed at 6-3 or maybe 6-2 , but not 6-4.

Other measurements I saw on Hoopshype day 3 coverage (the insert link does not work for me right now for some reason):

Eddie Badsen 6-5.5 in shoes

Eric Williams 6-8.5 in shoes


----------

